

Ask HN: Does anybody need 16 years old designer? Hire me - vidakovic

I'm very good with HTML5, CSS, Photoshop and some of css frameworks like Bootstrap or Gumby. I know also basics of javascript and jquery.<p>Here is my recent work:<p>- http://ewooy.com/img/streamio.png<p>- http://ewooy.com/img/edure.png<p>- http://ewooy.com/img/flare.png<p>- http://ewooy.com/img/enyo.png<p>- http://ewooy.com/img/karla.png<p>- http://ewooy.com/img/truffle.png<p>Can any of you suggest me a way to get some recognition? Or maybe how to get a freelance job? Any design job related tips?<p>Thanks!
======
vidakovic
Clickables:

\- <http://ewooy.com/img/streamio.png>

\- <http://ewooy.com/img/edure.png>

\- <http://ewooy.com/img/flare.png>

\- <http://ewooy.com/img/enyo.png>

\- <http://ewooy.com/img/karla.png>

\- <http://ewooy.com/img/truffle.png>

~~~
Diamons
I mean this with the utmost respect. You're not there yet. Don't get me wrong,
these designs are great and 3 years ago I couldn't do anything like what
you're doing, but it's not something I would pay for at this moment.

Design #2 in particular, something just feels off after I look at it. Might be
inconsistent margins? Lack of focus for my eyes? I think a few more months of
practicing and you'd be a great person to hire, but keep working on it.

You're in the home stretch and just have a bit more to go imo.

~~~
vidakovic
Thanks for your opinion, I'm always trying my best.

------
just_throw_away
My advice is, always post images in full size, scaled down images look odd in
the sense, they don't show the real spacing and readability.

Also, you could use more spacing between sections and 12pt fonts are too
2003-ish

Keep working. All the very best.

~~~
vidakovic
Thanks for your opinion.

------
PAULHANNA84
Your work looks good! Keep it up! Try sourcing projects on odesk, guru,
elance, freelance. You work is surely hire-able. Love hearing about a 16 year
old designer who's out looking for freelance work! You've got a bright future!

~~~
vidakovic
Thanks for help. I'm trying my best.

------
xauronx
A portfolio page could probably go a long way to help secure some work. A web
designer without one is odd to me.

Your stuff looks really good though. Keep it up.

~~~
vidakovic
This is the reason I asked on HN for job, to fill my portfolio page.

------
saiko-chriskun
Great work! Keep it up ;). If you ever want to hack on some side projects with
a developer hit me up. I always have a few things on the backburner :P.

~~~
vidakovic
Thanks. I am always willing to do on new projects. I will contact you soon.

------
narayankpl
Good work. Am sure you will get better. All the best.

~~~
vidakovic
Thanks man.

------
codegeek
send me an email (contact info in my profile). I am looking for freelance
designer.

